# Ghaziabad PSK PCC experience



## gurpreetaus (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi All,
I have applied for PCC last week in Ghaziabad PSK, but I didn't get PCC on the spot and currently it is showing status under police verification , sp office ghaziabad. 
I am not sure how much time is going to take to get PCC as I didn't get any update after this message.
Did anyone has same experience with Ghaziabad SP office,means to whom we can contact for this?
I am little bit anxious as I have already uploaded all the documents for visa, and only waiting to get this PCC.

Any help or suggestion would be appreciable.

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

i dont have a specific experience with Ghazibad PSK, but i have got PCC and it takes time, SP office will put up a query to local police station and police officers may visit you at home or ask you to visit them.

So have patience, there is nothing to loose. you will get it soon

when have you filed visa application ??


----------



## gurpreetaus (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks for your reply, Actually I went to SP police station and they said that we haven't received your application and when I went to my local police station , same response I got it from there. This is why i'm little bit worried as no one know anything about this.

I filed visa application 1st of april.

How much time it took for you to get PCC?


----------



## gurpreetaus (Jan 21, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> i dont have a specific experience with Ghazibad PSK, but i have got PCC and it takes time, SP office will put up a query to local police station and police officers may visit you at home or ask you to visit them.
> 
> So have patience, there is nothing to loose. you will get it soon
> 
> when have you filed visa application ??


Thanks for your reply, Actually I went to SP police station and they said that we haven't received your application and when I went to my local police station , same response I got it from there. This is why i'm little bit worried as no one know anything about this.

I filed visa application 1st of april.

How much time it took for you to get PCC?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

My pcc was ready for collection within 10-12 days of PCC application at PSK.

wait for SP Office/ Local Police Office to call you, it won't get lost in their files as it is an important query from PSK.


----------



## faslu (Jun 22, 2013)

gurpreetaus said:


> Hi All,
> I have applied for PCC last week in Ghaziabad PSK, but I didn't get PCC on the spot and currently it is showing status under police verification , sp office ghaziabad.
> I am not sure how much time is going to take to get PCC as I didn't get any update after this message.
> Did anyone has same experience with Ghaziabad SP office,means to whom we can contact for this?
> ...


Ideally you will get 28 days to upload PCC once CO requested. if you are unable to obtain within the time frame you should respond back stating you have made genuine to get it and should upload it when you receive it.


The below is the statements from them:
"If you do not reply within the timeframe specified above your application may be decided without the department taking any action to obtain the requested information. If you are unable to provide this information within this time you should contact us using the contact details provided below."
"Information from another person or organisation

In this request we have asked you to provide information from another person or organisation about your health, your ability to satisfy public interest visa criteria (including your character and police history), your English proficiency, or your skills or qualifications. You are allowed to take longer than the period specified above to provide this information to us.
You must provide us with evidence, within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter, that you have requested the information from the other person or organisation. When the other person or organisation gives you the information you must then give it to us as soon as possible."


----------



## gurpreetaus (Jan 21, 2014)

gurpreetaus said:


> Thanks for your reply, Actually I went to SP police station and they said that we haven't received your application and when I went to my local police station , same response I got it from there. This is why i'm little bit worried as no one know anything about this.
> 
> I filed visa application 1st of april.
> 
> How much time it took for you to get PCC?





sultan_azam said:


> My pcc was ready for collection within 10-12 days of PCC application at PSK.
> 
> wait for SP Office/ Local Police Office to call you, it won't get lost in their files as it is an important query from PSK.


May I know the place where did u get your PCC?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

PSK Bhubaneswar


----------



## gurpreetaus (Jan 21, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> PSK Bhubaneswar


Ok, Actually I have heard lot of complaints abt Ghaziabad police.


----------



## gurpreetaus (Jan 21, 2014)

faslu said:


> Ideally you will get 28 days to upload PCC once CO requested. if you are unable to obtain within the time frame you should respond back stating you have made genuine to get it and should upload it when you receive it.
> 
> 
> The below is the statements from them:
> ...


Thanks, In my case , CO has not allocated yet. So I thought it is better to upload all the required documents for getting direct grant.


----------



## manngarg (Aug 19, 2016)

gurpreetaus said:


> Thanks, In my case , CO has not allocated yet. So I thought it is better to upload all the required documents for getting direct grant.


Hi Gurpreet,

After how many days did you get your PCC from Ghaziabad? Also, could you please confirm that the bank passbook address proof was accepted at the Ghaziabad PSK?

Thanks


----------



## ruchirjos88 (Oct 20, 2018)

*PCC from Ghaziabad PSK : time taken*

Dear All,

I submitted a request for police clearance certificate at PSK Ghaziabad on 
12. Oct.2018 (for Canada immigration) . In my case, present address was different from that mentioned on the passport and was thereby told that there will be a police verification for the current address.

Can anyone let me know what is the time it takes for the entire process until I finally receive a PCC ? Currently, the status of my application is 'PCC application is under review at passport sewa kendra'

Regards
Ruchir Joshi


----------

